# New turbo kit for Xtrail?



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Somewhere Down Under there is a turbo charged 2.5L Xtrail. On Ebay you can see pictures of it and buy the turbo kit. Ebay Item number: 190115208700


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Very suspecious item and lacks a lot of detail.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I highly doubt even the dyno sheet they give. It's impossible for a turboed QR25DE to only gain 11whp from a complete turbo kit.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Considering that the SR20VET from a Turbo GT exy which will pump around 278bhp can be imported for around $4,500 along with the gearbox and gear, the price these guys are selling their so called "turbo kit" is a ripp-off.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Jalal, was the guy with the X-Trail GT in Australia legit?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Hey Jalal, was the guy with the X-Trail GT in Australia legit?


I can't say that for sure cause he just vanished without a trace  But we have a guy that owns a Pulsar SSS buy a GT engine locally for around that price and they can be imported from Japan.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> I highly doubt even the dyno sheet they give. It's impossible for a turboed QR25DE to only gain 11whp from a complete turbo kit.



I agree I know of many people who have turbocharged "non turbo motors" like the 2.5 in our xtrails and have horsepower gains of over 150 wheel horsepower. 

However do you recall the Mazdaspeed protege from a few years back? It's horsepower peaked out around 170 and that was engine horsepower not wheel horsepower.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Is the SR20VET engine the same single turbo engine that is found in the GTS-T Skyline?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Is the SR20VET engine the same single turbo engine that is found in the GTS-T Skyline?


I thought the GTS-T skyline has the RB20DET engine? As far as I know the SR20VET only got used with the X-Trail Trubo GT and only in Japan. There is a very limited production of it.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I agree I know of many people who have turbocharged "non turbo motors" like the 2.5 in our xtrails and have horsepower gains of over 150 wheel horsepower.
> 
> However do you recall the Mazdaspeed protege from a few years back? It's horsepower peaked out around 170 and that was engine horsepower not wheel horsepower.


It depends on how much boost you go with. The factory Mazda turbo was probably only running 5-6 psi and would be tame compared to a full-on big boost aftermarket set-up. Mind you, it would probably much more reliable and it would be warranteed to boot.

One thing to think about when going turbo on a motor not designed for it is the heat. To gain 150 whp in an X-Trail would basically be doubling its output and would require what...12-15psi?. I can't imagine the X-Trail's OEM parts (engine, transmission, brakes, etc...) holding together for long with that much power.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Rockford said:


> It depends on how much boost you go with. The factory Mazda turbo was probably only running 5-6 psi and would be tame compared to a full-on big boost aftermarket set-up. Mind you, it would probably much more reliable and it would be warranteed to boot.
> 
> One thing to think about when going turbo on a motor not designed for it is the heat. To gain 150 whp in an X-Trail would basically be doubling its output and would require what...12-15psi?. I can't imagine the X-Trail's OEM parts (engine, transmission, brakes, etc...) holding together for long with that much power.


Two nice things about our X-Trail are that: 
ONE: For the QR25DE engine, ground work has already been done for Turbo through the numerous Sentra Spec-Vs (and ALtimas) that have gone through the mod. Basically the engine is good for boost up to 7 psi max to be safe on stock internals... The engine has a rather big displacement (2.5Litres) and this boost will take the output up to around 270 HP (and that is at the wheels ) (of course you still need the other gadgets like fuel pump, injectors, new fuel management device, and probably a good idea to get rid of balance shaft unit as well...) Unlike the Sentras & Altimas, our dear X-Trail can deliver this added power through all 4 wheels.


TWO: The powerfull X-Trail GT does already exist.
I still wonder about our transmission? How different the X-Trail GT transmission is? Perhaps not much... apart from the fact that the AWD is always active.
And how about the brakes on the GT? different or not...
Feast your eyes on this set of pics of a GT:
X-Trail GT Link

...and another link

One pic shows a close up of the wheel... brakes look the same to me...
I'm Looking for opinions please.

...I know I'm more than tempted to make the jump late next year


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

The intercooler looks nice but the intake for it looks very restrictive.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Rockford said:


> It depends on how much boost you go with. The factory Mazda turbo was probably only running 5-6 psi and would be tame compared to a full-on big boost aftermarket set-up. Mind you, it would probably much more reliable and it would be warranteed to boot.
> 
> One thing to think about when going turbo on a motor not designed for it is the heat. To gain 150 whp in an X-Trail would basically be doubling its output and would require what...12-15psi?. I can't imagine the X-Trail's OEM parts (engine, transmission, brakes, etc...) holding together for long with that much power.


You are exactly right about how much boost the mazda had. I spoke to a friend who is heavily involved in that kind of stuff and he said with the exception of a few, the stock internals in a non turbo motor can't handle much boost. For example he knows a guy with a turbocharged VR6 GTI running 8lbs boost. The car has 340 wheel horsepower on stock internals. My friend has a PT Cruiser GT running 30lbs boost on stock internals. That PT cruiser has 431 wheel horsepower and just did the 1/4 mile in 12.51 sec.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ERBell said:


> I agree I know of many people who have turbocharged "non turbo motors" like the 2.5 in our xtrails and have horsepower gains of over 150 wheel horsepower.
> 
> However do you recall the Mazdaspeed protege from a few years back? It's horsepower peaked out around 170 and that was engine horsepower not wheel horsepower.


A stock QR25DE (X-Trail engine), puts out over 140whp. A turbo kit at 5psi of boost has been seen at over 225whp.

The reason for the low boost on the Mazda, was that McLaren deemed the aluminum block not sturdy enough for continous high boost levels. Sure enough, some Protege owners have learned that the hard way with cracked blocks.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> I thought the GTS-T skyline has the RB20DET engine? As far as I know the SR20VET only got used with the X-Trail Trubo GT and only in Japan. There is a very limited production of it.


Depends on what generation Skyline. Later GTS-Ts have the RB25DET while R32s have the RB20DET.

The SR20VET was only used in 2 vehicles: X-Trail GT and the Trailrunner Concept.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Rockford said:


> It depends on how much boost you go with. The factory Mazda turbo was probably only running 5-6 psi and would be tame compared to a full-on big boost aftermarket set-up. Mind you, it would probably much more reliable and it would be warranteed to boot.
> 
> One thing to think about when going turbo on a motor not designed for it is the heat. To gain 150 whp in an X-Trail would basically be doubling its output and would require what...12-15psi?. I can't imagine the X-Trail's OEM parts (engine, transmission, brakes, etc...) holding together for long with that much power.


To double the output to 290whp you'll need 9-10psi. It's been done by supercharging or with a turbo on stock engines. Of course you need to upgrade fuel delivery to cope.

Our transmission is the same as the B-15 SE-R/Spec-V and Hyundai Tiburon. There's a Spec-V running around with 600whp and only a clutch/flywheel upgrade.

My highest concern is launching at full boost on high revs. You'll get what every EVO/WRX/Eclipse owners get: broken axles, or a broken driveshaft. Just slip the clutch and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

I suppose a Block-Guard for the open deck would be helpful ?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It would be, but the weakest point in the block are the rods and pistons.


----------

